# skype



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Has anyone already used the free phone software from www.skype.com? (comes from the makers of kazaa)


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

For a moment I though it was a variance of SIP, but I guess not. From the Skype FAQs:

Can I connect to a SIP server with Skype?
No you cant. We have crafted Skype with a proprietary technology that is not compatible with SIP. SIP was simply not good enough for us.

Later, we will add functionality so you can call other SIP phones, and normal POTS  Plain Old Telephony System  phones as well.

Sounds like a good idea, though.

edit: Here's the SIP phone link: http://www.sipphone.com/tiki-index.php?page=What is SIPphone


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Twotugs:
Right now Skype is in Beta and is a free download.


----------



## WendyBender (Jan 6, 2004)

Is Skype safe? Anyone have any experience with it? I don't want to get any garbage installed along with it, or open any doors for hackers....

Thanks...


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Read this article - I Googled for 'Skype Spyware' :

http://66.102.11.104/search?q=cache...license_a.html+skype+-+SPYWARE&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Pay particular heed to this proviso in their EULA :

(c) THE SKYPE SOFTWARE IS UTILIZED AND DISTRIBUTED BY THIRD PARTIES WHICH ARE UNRELATED TO SKYPER. YOU ACKNOWLEDGE THAT INSTALLATION OF THE SKYPE SOFTWARE WILL ALLOW THIRD PARTIES WHO ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH SKYPER THE ABILITY TO COMMUNICATE WITH YOUR COMPUTER ("OUTSIDE PARTIES"). YOU AGREE THAT SKYPER WILL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGE, CLAIM OR LOSS OF ANY KIND WHATSOEVER, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES AS STATED IN PARAGRAPH 9(a) ABOVE, RESULTING FROM ANY ACTIONS OR OMISSIONS OF THE OUTSIDE PARTIES.

------------------------------

According to what I read the Beta does not contain Spyware - but the Final Product may well do.


----------



## kteijo (Feb 17, 2004)

I got one of the most annoying ****ware with that ****ware Skype. Lucky me I had my boot settings so that I could see that I had MSG118.dll executing during boot. I suppose it tries to call to pay number but lucky me I have no modem connected. And even adaware couldnt remove that msg118.dll from system32 folder. Had to remove it by booting from another partition.

That kind of ****Ware producers should be prosecuted and sent to Guantanamo!!!

KillThemAll!!!


----------



## rmsds (Mar 3, 2004)

I installed it when a friend of mine asked me to, just to test it and see how it would work. It worked fine...
I did work very well...

I used two times and then I just let it in the background, however I changed the settings so that it wouldn't connect automatically! 

A few weeks later I received an e-mail from the network people saying that I was runing some P2P software and that I should turn it of imediately, bla bla bla...

A "netstat -a -o" later and I found out that skype was listening on port 28165. I had something like 100 connections to my computer to that port!

So, my advice is, don't ever install skype!


----------

